

Ask HN: What are the small to medium size blogs you go to daily? - lenkendall


======
leephillips
Maybe not "daily", but very frequently: here is a small selection of some of
the small sites on my newsblur newsfeed list: [0]

<http://www.jamesaltucher.com> : Much self-pity, but also sometimes quite
funny.

<http://www.astrobio.net/latestnews_rss/news.xml> : Is there life on other
planets?

<http://kaygun.tumblr.com/>

<http://www.friday.com/bbum> : Coding, hardware projects, generally
interesting.

<http://bestyoucanbe.blogspot.com/> : Insights into the education system in
regard to the raising of his neurologically non-typical son.

<http://blog.lmorchard.com>

<http://ex-muslim.org.uk> : Oppression of atheists in the Muslim world.

<http://clojurefun.wordpress.com> : Clojure!

<http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath> : Bad science, denialism.

<http://blog.willbenton.com> : Music, logic, programming, etc.

<http://www.groklaw.net> : Maybe not "small"; detailed analysis of important
legal cases.

<http://hicksdesign.co.uk/journal> : Web design.

<http://www.holovaty.com/> : "I'm co-creator and co-Benevolent Dictator For
Life of the open-source Django Web framework"

<http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones> : Combines talented photography,
photoessays, and study of the retina.

<http://lee-phillips.org> : I regularly check my site to see if it's still
working.

<http://chronicle.com/blogs/linguafranca> : Language issues; can be amusing or
stupid.

<http://freethoughtblogs.com/maryamnamazie> : Freedom for women in the Muslim
world.

<http://math-blog.com> : Infrequently updated, but often great.

<http://www.norvig.com> : See above.

<http://morepypy.blogspot.com/> : Keep track of progress on the pypy Python
JIT compiler.

<http://www.realclimate.org> : Climate denialism and research.

<http://remanzacco.blogspot.com/> : They find many new comets (I curate a
newsfeed for a planetarium website).

<http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks> : The venerable Risks Digest lives on.

<http://intertwingly.net/blog/>

<http://stevelosh.com>

<http://tug.org/pracjourn> : The LaTeX user group publication.

<http://the.taoofmac.com> : Interesting take on technology; not particularly
focused on Macs.

[0] Note to "bloggers", etc: if you don't have a newsfeed (RSS, atom) I'll
probably forget about your site and never go there again, even if I like it,
and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

------
jackjeff
Security <http://krebsonsecurity.com> <http://www.schneier.com>
<http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org> <http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/>

Apple <http://www.marco.org> <http://daringfireball.net>
<http://www.mondaynote.com> <http://reverse.put.as>

Programming <http://blog.barthe.ph> <http://herbsutter.com>
<http://thedailywtf.com> <http://www.sealiesoftware.com/blog/>
<http://mrale.ph>

Other <http://torrentfreak.com> <http://googleresearch.blogspot.co.uk>

------
gwern
Going to blogs is, with the exception of very busy aggregators like Reddit or
Hacker News (so, not 'small to medium size blogs'), for chumps. That's why we
have RSS!

------
dataminer
contemporist.com

